# Bigsby model for a Gibson Es 339



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

Does anyone know what Bigsby model fits best on a Gibson Es 339 ?

Thanks in advance

G.


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

A b7 but I think you can also do a b5.
I have no heard good things about the vibramate. I guess it robs sustain in a big way.
That is not personal experience.

Nathan


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)

This is from the tele forum
"
Traditionally a 335 type guitar uses the Bigsby B7 - that's what you'll see on almost all factory fitted Bigsby guitars (early 330s used B3s but this was fairly quickly changed to a B7). However, since you already have holes in the top for a stop tailpiece, and you don't like the horseshoe type (called a B5) I would suggest a B3 or B11 with a Towner bar mounted into the stop bar mounts. I think this setup looks great, and it saves putting holes in the top as you would with the traditional B7 set up."
What Bigsby For Es-339?

Theres also the setsbar
Stetsbar

But its really ducking ugly.

Nathan


----------



## nnieman (Jun 19, 2013)




----------

